
User Interfaces Are Bad - decimalst
https://blog.rlyshw.com/2016/12/05/user-interfaces-are-bad/
======
NTripleOne
Well from what I've just read, this entire article can be distilled down to a
few bullet points.

• I cannot 'touch type' on a smartphone, therefore using a smartphone is slow.

• I do not understand the interface design patterns that my phone uses,
therefore navigating my phones interfaces is slow.

• My phone does not organise things and I incorrectly assumed it would.

• Because my phone cannot organise things, I choose not to organise it myself
and instead complain that it does not organise things.

I was genuinely hoping this would be a legitimate critique of modern interface
design, because I love that kinda shit - but no, I just got a guy bitching and
making sweeping generalisations because he can't learn how to do things.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Or,

    
    
       Phones have bad/poorly adapted interfaces for the uses I want to put them to.
    

Which is the title of the article really. Its not " _incorrect_ " to ask a
phone to do the things it easily could do. Phones are not 'naturally'
anything; they are what the designers decided to put in there.

